# clone a bootable  for Mac OS 8.6



## mitstoshi (Sep 27, 2009)

What system folders are to be included to manually create a bootable backup file for Mac OS 8.6 ? Are there software available for this purpose?  

Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 27, 2009)

Make sure you format the external to the same format at the classic Mac's hard drive. Then copy all the content of the startup drive to the external. Then boot the external, it will take a while but it will boot.


----------



## mitstoshi (Sep 27, 2009)

Satcomer, 

Thanks for your quick response. However, maybe I didn't make my question clear. I have a PowerMac 6500 running Mac OS 8.6. I would like to create either a bootable system backup CD or a HD clone that would be bootable. As far as the software is concerned, I am looking for an equivalent of Carbon Copy Cloner or Super Duper for Mac OS X.

Thanks again!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 27, 2009)

You don't need nor is there an equivalent software like CCC or SuperDuper for OS 8.6.  You simply drag and drop the contents of the hard drive you want to back up to another hard drive -- and it will be bootable.  There is no "cloning" procedure -- just drag and drop.

If you find the copy is not bootable, then the simplest procedure you'll probably have to do is "bless" the system folder.  Simply open the "System folder" folder, then locate a file called "System" (it will most likely look like a suitcase with a Mac "happy face" on it).  Move (do not copy!) the "System" file to your Desktop, then drag it back into the "System folder."  Your system folder is now "blessed" and should be bootable.


----------



## mitstoshi (Sep 27, 2009)

EldiabloConCaca, 

Thanks! Based on your response, the only folder I would need is "System folder". Am I reading your comment right? What I am looking for is an emergency backup CD for the system in case the HD or system or both are failed (i.e. the computer won't boot) 

Thanks again!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 27, 2009)

I would back up the following folders:

- System Folder
- Applications
- Utilities

The OS 9 install CD functions just fine as a bootable emergency backup -- there's really no need to roll your own, unless you have some program you want to run that's not included on the OS 9 CD.


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, all you need is the System Folder. Applications are not necessary, but obviously you'd probably want at least a few for the system to be useful.

The disc can be HFS or HFS+ formatted. If you're burning in Toast there's a checkbox somewhere that says "Make disc bootable". You will need to find and check this box. I remember using Toast 5 OS 8-9, but I don't remember exactly where the box is. "Disc options" or something like that, IIRC.


----------



## mitstoshi (Sep 28, 2009)

Mikuro & ElDiabloConCaca,  

Thank you both. I have Install CD 8.5 only (8.6 was updated from 8.5). So it would be inconvenient to use Install CD 8.5 (I have to go through the updating procedure to 8.6). That is the reason I need to have an 8.6 emergency CD created from scratch. Also I would prefer to have a cloned volume (HD) on a CD or an external HD. I don't think Mac OS 8.6 on PowerMac 6500 takes any DVD. My internal HD is 2GB with half free space. I do have an Iomega Zip disk drive that can be used, but it has limitations in size. Looks like CD or External HD is my best bet. So any suggestion?

Thanks again!


----------

